# to get a tangerine...



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

right i got a nice collection of leos, but i was thinking what do i want next. well i dont have a tangerine yet, so how do you make them?

i have all sorts of morphs and colors, so assuming i had all the necessary genes what would i need, and how would i cross them to get there?

i know these might not be the top of the range morph or morph of the month, and pretty easy to get a hold of, but i dont have one yet and would like to have a go at "making" one

ta for now

viz


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

As far as I know the tangerine colour is line bred


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As Sarah-Jayne said, tangerine is a selectively produced polygenic trait. It is not simple like blizzard, albino, hypo etc.

What Leos do you have already?


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

i figured that as they have no pattern, but where would i start? 

i dont actually jave a tangerine per say but have hypos and SHCT's enigmas of various hets and morphs blizzards and so on. Got plenty of morphs just trying to increase my collection without just tjrowing money at it. i want to "acheive" some of them my self...is that weird?

viz

viz


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

vizzyuk said:


> i figured that as they have no pattern, but where would i start?
> 
> i dont actually jave a tangerine per say ut have hypos and SHCT; etc do i start there?
> 
> viz


Tangerine colouring is increased through selective breeding. Take two leos with small amounts of tangerine and hope for offspring with more.

If the leos you have are all yellow, it may be easier to purchase one.


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

lol my hypos are mostly orange (neck to vent) one with carrot tail, but males aren;t great options, got a mack snow, an outcross with snake eyes a mack snow enigma eclipse. and a blazing bliz. 

should i go with the SHCTx blaz bliz and go from there?

viz


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

If they are orange then you already have a tangerine


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

i just want an all orange one with no pattern, dunno why just thought it would be pretty

viz


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Like these?



















These will set you back a bit however, but the look can be obtained by selectively breeding the animals with the most ornage and the least spotting.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

vizzyuk said:


> i just want an all orange one with no pattern


That's a Super Hypo Tangerine, not just a tangerine.

If you currently have orange-coloured hypos, then breed those together and keep the most orange of the babies that are also the most patternless. Breed them together and keep the babies who are more orange than their parents.


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

ok so its a super hypo tangerine i would like then, i dont have any male hypos only got a mack snow, a blazing bliz, an enigma thing and a mental outcross which i need to breed just to find out whats in there lol

so, from there, i have to put my SHCT with.....?

not a great start, but getting there is half the fun:2thumb:

ta
viz


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

vizzyuk said:


> ok so its a super hypo tangerine i would like then, i dont have any male hypos only got a mack snow, a blazing bliz, an enigma thing and a mental outcross which i need to breed just to find out whats in there lol
> 
> so, from there, i have to put my SHCT with.....?
> 
> ...


If youve got a super hypo carrot tail then your basically there.
You need to cross it with anything that shows any tangerine colour and then hold back any offspring that are hypo tangerine or show any tangerine colouring.

It could take years if your starting with very low grade yellow hypos or super hypos.


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> It could take years if your starting with very low grade yellow hypos or super hypos.


im not even 30 yet, time is on my side lol

im not a career breeder just a hobbyist with time on his hands perhaps i will start from my bliz and go from there.

ta

viz


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

vizzyuk said:


> im not even 30 yet, time is on my side lol
> 
> im not a career breeder just a hobbyist with time on his hands perhaps i will start from my bliz and go from there.
> 
> ...


What else have you got, a blizzard will lessen your chances of getting tangerine offspring.


----------



## ilovemygeckos (Aug 6, 2009)

MrMike said:


> image


Simply.... :mf_dribble:

WOW. Is this yours? If so any offspring from these coming soon?:lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I wish! That is one of The Urban Geckos breeder tangerine tornadoes. If you are interested in them have a word with Sam12345


----------



## Geckosss (Mar 10, 2008)

Seeing as I know what you have..and if I was you... I would say...

Paul can you sort me out one if your tangerine enigmas on the cheap plzzzzz buddy )

And seeing as I have a few I'm sure I can give you a hand.or sort you out a male to put over your hypos to make your own!!

Paul


----------



## ilovemygeckos (Aug 6, 2009)

Geckosss said:


> Seeing as I know what you have..and if I was you... I would say...
> 
> Paul can you sort me out one if your tangerine enigmas on the cheap plzzzzz buddy )
> 
> ...


 
You can't say "tangerine enigmas" without putting up a picture:lol2: any chance of these being available to any interested buyers?:whistling2:


----------



## Geckosss (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow if I shouldn't of wrote that I'm glad I keept my mouth shut about the rest ie.. Black mack enigmas, dreamsicles.. Nova's , red and fire eyes ect ... I could go on and on.but I know tom other half will kill me LOL.

The reason I don't list much in here is I sell well through texts. If been messed about on here so much that I tend not to bother. 

But as you have asked so nice if you would like a pic... Send me your mob no il Text you a few pics... These are my last two for this year and need bringing on so would be ready in about 3 weeks time. I make sure any I drop off to tom are well over a month old as his not that close to me.

Paul.


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

Geckosss said:


> Wow if I shouldn't of wrote that I'm glad I keept my mouth shut about the rest ie.. Black mack enigmas, dreamsicles.. Nova's , red and fire eyes ect ... I could go on and on.but I know tom other half will kill me LOL.
> 
> Paul.


lol you know she will mate!!
you still gotta sort me out some other pics, i'll charge me phone tonight bud.

i got a male super hypo now and my fem shct seems pretty orange you always sort me out paolo old chum!!  so will start line breeding them pair. will be a while but i wont stop till i got a totally vivid orange with no other coloration! then ii will rule thhe world mwah ha ha haaa!! 

i got nothing but time baby!!


----------

